# Pectoralis muscle tear



## FractalMind (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi, the closest dx code I got is 840.8 according to the website link below, please see musculoskeletal system table, do you know if this is the correct icd-9 for pectoralis muscle tear?

http://www.compliantbilling.com/pages/forms/1999_em/1999_em.pdf


----------

